# My pet jumping spider...



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 12, 2009)

So i use medical marihuana for my pain, and every morning i go out to medicate on my patio. Well, recently about a week ago, i noticed that someone moved into my patio garden. I noticed a lot of webbing and such, and thought, hmmm... that looks like a jumping spider web. Well, sure enough it was and i seem to have befriended this little guy or girl. It comes out every morning i go outside and just looks at me. If i put my hand in front of it, it jumps right on my hand and just kinda 'hangs out'.

I am amazed at how social and intelligent they seem. When its on my hand it just stares into my eyes and tilts its little head like its thinking something. Pretty cool. Well i have noticed that jumping spiders in general seem to be somewhat this way, but this specimen in particular is just very curious i guess, or perhaps he likes my medication? I am not sure... i think we both enjoy each others company though.

Then i was thinking further into other insects, arachnids, and higher animals that i have came across that seemingly also are 'social' in this regard. Perhaps jumping spiders, and some other insects, arachnids, animals, etc. have adapted to use humans as a defense to predators. For example, jumping spiders are often eaten by birds if they are spotted. If a jumping spider stays close to a human, then it has a much less likely chance of getting eaten by its main predator. 

Just a though?

Anyway, that is ramble about my pet patio jumping spider 

-Nate


----------



## Spider787 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey buddy it is fact that Jumping siders are the smartest of all spiders.  There brain to body ratio is the same as our brain to body ratio.  They have been known to show problem solving abilitys and are also never know to bite or show defencive behavior.  In addition they are the most curious spider in the fact that they check out and interact with almost any new object or organism that would show intrest in them. I have seen many of the same reaction with jumping spiders in my home and other places. I do not know if you would beable to find it but National Geographic did a whole segment in an old mag all about Jumpers.


----------



## Jack III (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like a cool spider.  Jumpers may have to be the next chapter in this hobby for me.

BTW Nate...like the tat. 

:3:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 12, 2009)

I think you're experiencing the side effects of the medical marijuana.  

Just kidding.  I remember when I was a little kid, the largest _Phidippus audax_ I have ever seen was following me as I was at my little brother's soccer game.  At the time, I wasn't too keen on spiders, so I stomped on it  .

I will always regret stomping that spider.  It was even following me up the bleachers as I went to the top to sit with my mom...like it was crawling up the beams looking at me!

I've always wondered how smart they really are...it is said the amount of space their brain takes up in their body is equal to the amount of space a human's brain takes up in a human body.

Sudden realization...but now seeing that jumpers love flies, perhaps they figured out that jumping onto significantly larger organisms, like cattle and sheep, can lead them to their quarry...and that behavior passed on through the generations...


----------



## jimdemonic (Sep 12, 2009)

I love jumpers also. they look so determined. on a mission


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 12, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Sudden realization...but now seeing that jumpers love flies, perhaps they figured out that jumping onto significantly larger organisms, like cattle and sheep, can lead them to their quarry...and that behavior passed on through the generations...


 I like that theory. 

 To the OP, I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes my own jumpers scare me when they turn around to look who's approaching and just stare at me with those little beady eyes. I came into my room last evening and observed one of my P. johnsoni slings creating it's temporary digs for the night. Well, I wanted to get a video of it, so I got my camera and rolled up the blinds to let in more light, but the jumper stopped it's frenzied webbing and just stared right up above at the blinds. Almost impossible to sneak up on one (especially if you're trying to catch a very stealthy male one deep in the darned ivy!)

 I love jumpers so much I'm expanding into more species. The large Phidippus have become my favorites!


----------

